# My Work Set-up



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Well this hobby grips you! Not happy with having half decent stuff at home I went and got some kit for work too......










I mostly use my SwissGold Mug top filter with either preground coffee or now having the Krups grinder freshly ground beans.










For a bit of fun.... i bought one of these pressos from Steve at Hasbean, must say its not bad at all. Need to perfect my hot water solution but warming everything up helps.










Ill buy an Aeropress next bean order too!!!! If i could stand the stick id get a machine too lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool gadget! Looks a bit kinky.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Time to put a sign up and start charging for drinks


----------



## CoffeeCrazy (May 10, 2011)

MonkeyHarris said:


> Time to put a sign up and start charging for drinks










 You could definitely get some business with that. Beats the regular coffee machine! Nice set up.


----------

